# The long story of Blaze.



## Blaze163 (Jan 7, 2013)

Greetings, Temp!
Well, I promised you all a blog, so here we go.  I can't for the life of me find the Blogs section, so I'm posting it here. If there is still a Blogs area, feel free to move it there. There’s a lot to get through, so I hope you’ll make like Yogi and bear with me. It’s been a while since I posted so a lot has changed. In fact, pretty much everything has changed. So without further ado, here’s the latest news from the crazy rollercoaster that is my life.
The last time I blogged, I was in a bit of a bind. I was dating a young lady that for legal reasons I can’t name as I seem to get in trouble for it, more on that later, but for the time being we’ll call her....Wraith. Makes sense. Soul sucking heartless creature of the night and all that. Long story. Well, I was helping her deal with a legal case against a man she accused of raping her. I know heavy stuff. But that’s kinda where I’m at my best. The case ground to a halt because the sequence of events didn’t add up, so it was dismissed. I’m still fairly sure he did it, but she took the dismissal pretty badly and long story short, we’re no longer together and she’s refusing to give me back my stuff, including the extremely rare and valuable limited edition ‘Toad’ pattern 3DS system. Hence her new nickname. 

I’m still in the hostel as well, as I was meant to be getting a flat with a friend of mine. But after I spent weeks arranging everything, we discovered that on the day my funding finally cleared, the estate agent sold it to someone else, even though I’d put a deposit down on the place. I got the money back in the end after the threat of legal action, but we’ve been unable to find another place as of yet. But said friend has proven himself to be utterly butterly useless, so I’m thinking it’s probably better he doesn’t live with me. All he cares about lately is playing Pokemon. He’s not even looking for work any more.
On top of all that, the stress of it all aggravated my heart problem. For those that don’t know, I was stabbed in the chest six years ago rescuing my friend Amelia from a gang rape, and though my death proved only a temporary setback, it shredded one of my heart valves, which obviously had to be replaced. My blood pressure goes sky high when I’m stressed, which triggers the synaesthesia I have from another injury to my eye, and when it gets as bad as it did over Christmas, it causes the replacement heart valve to basically weaken and eventually fail, hence why I collapsed and had to be rushed into hospital for emergency surgery over Christmas and died temporarily for the third time to date. Still didn’t finish me off for good though. Starting to think the Grim Reaper’s heart’s just not in his work these days.

However, as with every blog involving my life, to every downside must come the silver lining. I’m well known for pulling something my friends call the Phoenix Manoeuvre, in which all hope seems lost and I suddenly turn everything around, rising like a phoenix from the ashes, more powerful than ever. This tale is no exception, so here’s the frankly epic silver lining to it all.
You may have noticed that from time to time I mention a friend of mine, a girl in New Zealand that I do not refer to by name. She’s an old companion of mine from where I once lived in Belper. She means a lot to me and is in every regard the ‘girl that got away’, as I had always meant to ask her out. After all, she’s smart, funny, beautiful, and always makes me smile, no matter how dark my days are. I refrained from asking her out for several reasons, notably that I had a wealth of family problems at the time I felt it would be unfair to lump her with, and also she’s 3 years younger than me. Not an issue now as she’s 22 and I’m 25, but back when e met all those years ago she was only 13. Dating a 16 year old would have caused her a few societal problems. Also I’m fairly sure that’s illegal. So I decided, stupidly I might add, to bide my time and wait until my family troubles settled down so I could tell her how I felt, as it was fairly obvious how she felt about me. Ever had a girl follow you around and blush every time you speak to her? Doesn’t take a genius to figure that out. And even if it did, I happen to be one. 

Unfortunately we never got that chance. My family troubles got so bad I was forced to leave, and when I finally returned to find her again, I discovered that her family had taken her to New Zealand, literally as far away from me as she can get. Ain’t life a bitch? Still, we’ve kept in touch via Facebook and the like all these years and grown closer and closer. I even sent her a silver angel wing pendant for Valentine’s Day a few years ago as I knew she was lonely and miserable. Even wrote a little poem in there for her. It’s generally accepted by all who know us that if the distance wasn’t an issue that we’d be together.

Well, despite having troubles of her own which I regrettably cannot discuss at this time, she still worries terribly about me. My recent trip to hospital was enough to make us both realise, with a little help from some old friends, that we’re still crazy about each other, always have been. Even when I was dating Wraith, I’d still think of her all the time. It’s been ten years since we met, eight since we last crossed paths, and the bond between us is still unbreakable. And so we finally cleared the matter up for good and admitted out feelings to each other. She’s still in New Zealand, but it made me think. Frankly I have very little worth remaining in this country for. She’s flat out said that if I were ever to drop by for a visit, she’d never let me go. So...I intend to let her. 
It’s early days yet and there are still innumerable issues with practicality to resolve, but the fact is that I’m never happy unless she’s by my side. She worries about me constantly and missed me every day, as I miss her and worry for her. The solution is obvious. There are ways around the practical problems, most of which I’ve got well under control. I’ll be going out for a visit soon, and whether I return or not is basically up to her. If everything goes to plan and she wants me to stay, I’ll stay. She flat out said on Facebook that she’d be distraught if she ever lost me, she’d not be able to cope. Fact is that I’ve been distraught since I discovered she was gone. I’ve cursed every moment of my life since then for not saying what I needed to say all those years ago. It’s odd. Put a sword in my hand and I’ll fight with the courage of a hero and the strength of a demon. Put a pretty girl in front of me and I’m like the cat from Red Dwarf. Tongue Tied.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PlDX1tH1L4


In other news, I have a job interview on Wednesday for a decent new job path. It’s not what I really want to do with my time, but it pays the bills and allows me to save up the frankly ludicrous amounts of capitol I need to visit my sweetheart on the far side of the world. I’ve run the numbers and assuming I get it (there are ten spots available and twelve people coming. I’ll want a damn fine reason why if I don’t get the job) it’ll take roughly 3 months of saving to raise enough to go see her. I can cut that in half if Wraith remembers that she was at one point a decent human being and returns my 3DS. Sell that and it’s half my ticket paid for.

So....yeah, it’s a funny old world. It took us ten years to finally pluck up the courage, but things are finally working out.  Just goes to show that nothing’s impossible. The key is to follow your heart, no matter the odds. The thought of her watching over me the way she does is enough to empower me to the point where I can shrug off damn near anything. It was through those thoughts that I was able to recover from my recent heart problems. So if I have any advice to give you, from a man who’s shrugged off even death itself, it’s to look deep within your heart, find that one thing that means the most to you in the world, and fight for it against all the odds. It may seem impossible, but the truth is that nothing is impossible. I’m living proof.
 Hoping you can all follow your hearts too.

Blaze.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

You fought off death because you hadn't told your woman how you felt. Damn, that's a beautiful story.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

"However, as with every blog involving my life, to every downside must come the silver lining. I’m well known for pulling something my friends call the Phoenix Manoeuvre, in which all hope seems lost and I suddenly turn everything around, rising like a phoenix from the ashes, more powerful than ever. This tale is no exception, so here’s the frankly epic silver lining to it all."

Technically you're supposed to reach Lvl 5 Hyper Combo, get KO'd, then X-Factor.



Sagat said:


> You fought off death because you hadn't told your woman how you felt. Damn, that's a beautiful story.


 
That's the exact intro of the Dante's Inferno game.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 8, 2013)

Blaze you tell the coolest stories.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

Its a great and wonderful thing to fight to the bitter end for the one you love. I applaud you sir 
As for the wraith situation, why not threaten her with legal action as well? i understand you may not want to upset her but... kinda wanna get your stuff back right?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2013)

With regards to Wraith, I've already sent the full report and my proof of ownership of the 3DS she stole and sold to my contact in my local police station. She's finally got into contact and has agreed to return everything she still has, at least. Still, that 3DS is worth a good £200 at least. That's a quarter of my ticket to New Zealand so I'm not letting her off the hook on that one until I go.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I used to read your blogs, and wasn't that "wraith" the protagonist of most of them? Didn't she even made an account here? If so, it's sad to see how much things can change in little amount of time 
But anyways, I'm glad to hear you found the love of your life and that she loves you too. Your story is pretty inspiring and your writing makes it even better


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> With regards to Wraith, I've already sent the full report and my proof of ownership of the 3DS she stole and sold to my contact in my local police station. She's finally got into contact and has agreed to return everything she still has, at least. Still, that 3DS is worth a good £200 at least. That's a quarter of my ticket to New Zealand so I'm not letting her off the hook on that one until I go.


 
This "Wraith" seems like a right james blunt.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, Wraith is the character previously known as Hitomi163. She was here briefly but closed her account ages ago. She came here expecting everyone to like her, even though I come here and blog to get things off my chest so everyone knew she and I had our disagreements. I told her as much before she ever came here but she didn't get the worship she thinks she deserves. 

I mentioned a guy she was hanging out with, Greg, in a previous blog. I suspected those two were shacking up behind my back and it's recently been confirmed. By her own words, no less. Jealous that I've finally worked things out elsewhere.

I've never been happier than when my special someone gets in touch. Funny to think that we both had it right when we were kids and we've just been going through the motions these last ten years. World's a wierd place, eh?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2013)

That was a wonderful life story. Terrible (because of everything you've gone through) yet inspiring. Very glad to see how things are turning out for you and I hope your stress continues to go down


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. Dude when you start to settle down. Write the book! I can see this book becoming an instant hit because of the struggles you're going through and importantly this isn't a soap opera. You didn't get high nor ignored your problems to the point that you became delusional. You kept that George Washington kind of faith, you've faced death but it can't keep you down for long.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 8, 2013)

That was just beautiful. Enough said.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

Seems legit. Totally.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Were you _blazed_ when you wrote this?


----------



## signz (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else thought this thread is about the company Blaze (X-Ploder cheat device stuff) at first?


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 9, 2013)

You sound like a cool kid.
I really hope you and the girl who got away get together and live happily ever after.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 10, 2013)

Time for an update! The news just keeps on flowing this year.

I now have a new job. The interview I spoke of at the start went extremely well. Which is shocking, to be honest. I was up until 4:30 on FB with my sweetheart, to the point where her phone overheated and died on her. So I'd had no sleep I couldn't find my suit trousers so I ended up going in my jeans. My iron broke so my shirt was kinda creased. I didn't have time to shave. I was about as unorganised as possible and I was still the first one they called back to give me good news. Guess my natural speaking abilities won the day. Or maybe it was because I couldn't afford to lose this job because it's key to being able to finally fly out to New Zealand and be with the woman I love. Best guess is that my determination subconsciously disabled whatever it is that makes me cock up in interviews and allowed me to go full on balls-to-the-wall confident with it. But whatever it was, it worked. I've got the job, full time, decent pay. I'm on my way to great things.

It's not all joy in my life though. My best friend is in Tokyo at the moment on a business trip. She was coming back to her hotel last night and some douche tried to molest her. Thankfully she's well trained so he got the shock of his life. Grabbed her ass and she whirled around and battered the fuck out of him, took him totally off guard. He's now in hospital with his wrist broken, his ribs cracked, his nose barely hanging on to what remains of his face, and her boot marks on his throat. She's a bit shaken up but she'll be ok. She's a tough little lady. Spoke to her earlier and it turns out the guy had a knife on him. Apparantly it happens a lot. She's coming home at the weekend and I doubt she'll be heading that way again any time soon.

Also, the recent lightning strikes in New Zealand managed to set fire to part of my beloved's parent's farmland, end result is that she was woken up at stupid o clock in the morning. She had a 12 hour shift right afterwards too, so she's been so busy and so tired we've not had much of a chance to speak. But it's only a temporary thing. With a 13 hour time difference and both of us having work and other commitments it's nothing shy of miraculous we catch each other at all, but we're making it happen. Sheer force of will is seeing it through. And so help me I have to stop talking like that or I'll end up recruited into the Green Lanterns.

Other than that, I while away my time spent awaiting her presence by working on my disturbing lack of artistic ability with my Art Academy game on 3DS. Most of my stuff sucks beyond comparison, but at least now I've finished a few lessons there's a remote chance of being able to tell what it's meant to be. In fact if you look at my tulip painting from a considerable distance away, you can actually tell it's meant to be a flower. That might be just the human brain filling in gaps in its understanding with raw pity though.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

...Blaze, are you still going at it? Just give it a rest, already.

Seriously, I can only say "Seems legit" so many times before people start to think I'm serious.


----------



## Devin (Jan 11, 2013)

How's the Blaze Fielding name change coming along?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...Blaze, are you still going at it? Just give it a rest, already.
> 
> Seriously, I can only say "Seems legit" so many times before people start to think I'm serious.


 
Enlighten me as to exactly what you find offensive here, as I'm simply recounting the events of the last few days as they've been pretty interesting. What's your problem, exactly? Do you not believe me? Because I'll be happy to back up what I say. Anything to get you to stop posting crap like this every time I speak.

As for my name change, it's going through now as I have to replace my passport in order to go to New Zealand. Seems stupid to wait any longer for the change since it'd necessitate buying two passports. I got most of the way through the process a while back but got a little sidetracked.


----------



## Devin (Jan 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...Blaze, are you still going at it? Just give it a rest, already.
> 
> Seriously, I can only say "Seems legit" so many times before people start to think I'm serious.


​​


Spoiler






​


​​


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Enlighten me as to exactly what you find offensive here, as I'm simply recounting the events of the last few days as they've been pretty interesting. What's your problem, exactly? Do you not believe me? Because I'll be happy to back up what I say. Anything to get you to stop posting crap like this every time I speak.


 

Hey, cool your jets! I'm sorry if you take offense; it's just that your obviously bullshit claims and pompous, self-obsessed tone rub me (and, evidently, plenty of others) the wrong way. You might like playing the role of "profound Internet bad ass", but let me be honest here: there is nothing more tiring than the tragedy of being you.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 11, 2013)

omg no one cares


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Hey, cool your jets! I'm sorry if you take offense; it's just that your obviously bullshit claims and pompous, self-obsessed tone rub me (and, evidently, plenty of others) the wrong way. You might like playing the role of "profound Internet bad ass", but let me be honest here: there is nothing more tiring than the tragedy of being you.


 
'Obviously bullshit', you say? Care to back up such a statement? Or are you just another lost cause who assumes the worst in everybody because he has nothing better to do than show up and complain about something he has absolutely no understanding of whatsoever? If you're going to hurl abuse at me, at least be adult enough to hurl abuse based on facts instead of snap judgements.

I'm not entirely certain how I come off as 'self obsessed'. It's a blog about events in my life. What else do you want me to discuss? The price of petrol in Thailand? Eskimo legal systems? The biomechanics of a fruit bat's colon? You may not give a shit about what's going on with me, but some people do. Some people actually find my stories inspiring because I don't just give up.

I'm not interested in any sort of reputation as 'profound internet bad ass'. If I've gained such a reputation then perhaps it's because I write about things with a real impact on not only my life but the live of others. My blogs are about matters of consequence, not the excitement of buying a new console or something equally meaningless. But I'm not doing any of this for something as worthless as your approval. I do what I do because it's the right thing to do. I go the extra mile to help my friends because I'm fundamentally a good person. I get back up when life knocks me down because I don't see a reason to give up as long as the option to keep going remains open to me. If my attitude towards life in any way inspires anyone, then I've made just a little more impact with my life.

I don't see any reason to stop doing what I do. It helps me to organise my thoughts, and some people actually like it. If you don't, that's hardly my problem. Nobody's forcing you to read any of this. If you don't have any interest in my life, why are you here kicking up a fuss? Either you're nothing but a troll looking to cause trouble for his own twisted amusement, or you're jealous that I actually have interesting things to talk about and so deep in denial that all you can do is lash out with frankly feeble attempts to irritate me. Fact is that I know who and what I am, I'm proud, I hold my head up high every day knowing that I make a difference. What exactly do you do that has any noteworthy impact on the real world? I spent my day today giving an old friend some legal advice on a matter I've encountered before. What did you do, aside from sit and think up ways to try and piss me off?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> The biomechanics of a fruit bat's colon?


 
Yes, please do. That might be more interesting than all the other shit that gets posted up here [no pun intended].

PS

I was following your blog... until the blogs disappeared. There was less flaming there, IIRC. That was prob coz you could really lay it on 'em for disturbing a blog that is technically yours. Sadly, blogs exist no longer.


PPS

Yeah, I like to read, and the more varied, the better. Whatcha gonna do, sue me?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Enlighten me as to exactly what you find offensive here, as I'm simply recounting the events of the last few days as they've been pretty interesting. What's your problem, exactly? Do you not believe me? Because I'll be happy to back up what I say. Anything to get you to stop posting crap like this every time I speak.
> 
> As for my name change, it's going through now as I have to replace my passport in order to go to New Zealand. Seems stupid to wait any longer for the change since it'd necessitate buying two passports. I got most of the way through the process a while back but got a little sidetracked.


 
The fact that you claimed to have died three times is just a start. Kinda makes me smell bullshit right there.

Other than that the obvious delusions of grandeur is a bit offsetting, regardless of the truthfulness of your story.

And, to be blunt, you've been playing GBAtemp like a pity party, only offering one side of every story that paints you as some Herculean figure who has a world of troubles coming at him but valiantly strikes them all down.

I'm just being completely honest here because yes, I am feeling the same exact way reading your posts. I honestly don't believe in their authenticity and I find claims like "I'm a genius" to just be outright delusional and narcissistic.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The fact that you claimed to have died three times is just a start. Kinda makes me smell bullshit right there.
> 
> Other than that the obvious delusions of grandeur is a bit offsetting, regardless of the truthfulness of your story.
> 
> ...


 
My heart was damaged when I was stabbed years ago. I had to be resucitated twice that night, and a third time when my heart stopped during surgery recently to replace the valve that was damaged by the health problems I suffered over Christmas. Three times. Pretty well documented. I need to make light of the situation because I wake up every day knowing that if the stress gets too much then I could rupture another valve and die. It's not easy to wake up every morning and face your own mortality. Maybe you should try it sometime. Hire someone to wake you up every morning by shoving a revolver in your face and asking you if you feel lucky today. See how long your sanity lasts without an outlet for the stress.

I don't strike down all of the world's problems on my own. I always have help from my friends, and some battles we just can't win. As I type this someone very dear to me is facing a battle in court over an offence she didn't commit and there's basically fuck all I can do about it, despite it being patently obvious that she's innocent. And it's fucking heartbreaking that I can't help, ok? So if I big up the achievements I do have, so fucking what? It gets me through the day, ok? Sometimes people need to feel like they can take on the world. Maybe if you actually faced half the problems I have to on a daily basis you might understand. I'd give anything for a normal life where I don't have all these concerns, hence the plan to pack up my shit and move to New Zealand where I can leave all this crap behind and finally live something akin to a normal, safe, boring life.

I'm not entirely sure why I'd be expected to tell stories from the perspective of others. I'm not them. I'm me. So naturally I talk about life from my own point of view. Sorry for not being omniscient enough to see everything from all angles so you get the complete picture about something you clearly have no interest in anyway.

As for me saying I'm a genius, I actually am. Tested and proven. I see no reason not to be proud of that, so frankly you can blow it out your ass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> My heart was damaged when I was stabbed years ago. I had to be resucitated twice that night, and a third time when my heart stopped during surgery recently to replace the valve that was damaged by the health problems I suffered over Christmas. Three times. Pretty well documented. I need to make light of the situation because I wake up every day knowing that if the stress gets too much then I could rupture another valve and die. It's not easy to wake up every morning and face your own mortality. Maybe you should try it sometime. Hire someone to wake you up every morning by shoving a revolver in your face and asking you if you feel lucky today. See how long your sanity lasts without an outlet for the stress.
> 
> I don't strike down all of the world's problems on my own. I always have help from my friends, and some battles we just can't win. As I type this someone very dear to me is facing a battle in court over an offence she didn't commit and there's basically fuck all I can do about it, despite it being patently obvious that she's innocent. And it's fucking heartbreaking that I can't help, ok? So if I big up the achievements I do have, so fucking what? It gets me through the day, ok? Sometimes people need to feel like they can take on the world. Maybe if you actually faced half the problems I have to on a daily basis you might understand. I'd give anything for a normal life where I don't have all these concerns, hence the plan to pack up my shit and move to New Zealand where I can leave all this crap behind and finally live something akin to a normal, safe, boring life.
> 
> ...


 
The thing is that it's a constant pity party with you. I don't expect stories to be told from two perspectives, I just feel that you are inflating your own story to make it seem like your a constant victim in every situation.

Also, as for the genius thing, I don't even know what to say anymore. This is delusions of grandeur in its highest extent.

My whole point is that you are a constant pity party, expecting everyone to comfort you to boost your own ego and to paint yourself as some heroic figure. From your own stories where you're nothing but the good guy to your own claims of being a genius, it's clear that these threads are really just to boost ego. I hate to say it but I am getting _really_ sick of a mopey story in every thread.

That's my speech for these threads, quite honestly I can't fathom more bullshit.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

I neither want nor require your pity, nor anyone else's. I do these mainly to organise my own thoughts on the matter. So I talk about how I overcome odds. What do you expect? When you achieve something noteworthy, what else are you meant to do? Pretend it's no big deal? I finally got together with the girl I've been pining for for a decade. How is that anything other than a fantastic and inspirational tale? Sorry we can't all be as humble as you, strutting about the forums passing judgement on anything and everything, calling me a liar without any basis for doing so, giving me crap when you don't have the faintest idea what you're talking about, acting like your opinion is the be all and end all of everything. And then having the cheek to call me arrogant and delusional. I'll put this as simply as I can. FUCK YOU.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> My heart was damaged when I was stabbed years ago. I had to be resucitated twice that night, and a third time when my heart stopped during surgery recently to replace the valve that was damaged by the health problems I suffered over Christmas. Three times. Pretty well documented.


 
Just a question, but how long were you.... "dead" each time exactly? And how was your heart damaged? Did the jerk stab you and run?

And how did you or your friend get the molestor in Tokyo's medical records?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> My heart was damaged when I was stabbed years ago. I had to be resucitated twice that night, and a third time when my heart stopped during surgery recently to replace the valve that was damaged by the health problems I suffered over Christmas. Three times. Pretty well documented. I need to make light of the situation because I wake up every day knowing that if the stress gets too much then I could rupture another valve and die. It's not easy to wake up every morning and face your own mortality. Maybe you should try it sometime. Hire someone to wake you up every morning by shoving a revolver in your face and asking you if you feel lucky today. See how long your sanity lasts without an outlet for the stress.


 
Pretty well documented? Can you present this documentation? Because saying "It's documented" without actually showing any documents means jack shit. It's kind of funny that you say I can't back up any of my claims... while you refuse to back up your outlandish tales. Sorry, buddy, but the burden of proof lies on you.

And now that we're on the topic of your heart injury, let's go back to how you go that. So your friend was being "gang raped" and you heroically intervened. How did you find this gang rape? How did you know it was going on? Did you stumble onto it like Mr. Magoo? Also, and with all due respect, you don't exactly look like the "gang fighting" type in any way, shape, or form.

Plus, a gang rape? Really? Really?

It seems more like you saw the topic covering the horrific sex crimes in India, and immediately thought "How can this be about me?" So now your friend was the victim of a gang rape - but it's cool, guys, because you were totally there to step in. Not only that, you suffered a horrible injury for your sacrifice. Shit, you even died. Twice! And unlike that hack, Jesus, you came back for a repeat performance.

Ha, try topping that, Indian victims!

(By the way, how long were you dead for each time? If it's documented, I'm sure you could give me a number)



> I don't strike down all of the world's problems on my own. I always have help from my friends, and some battles we just can't win. As I type this someone very dear to me is facing a battle in court over an offence she didn't commit and there's basically fuck all I can do about it, despite it being patently obvious that she's innocent. And it's fucking heartbreaking that I can't help, ok? So if I big up the achievements I do have, so fucking what? It gets me through the day, ok? Sometimes people need to feel like they can take on the world. Maybe if you actually faced half the problems I have to on a daily basis you might understand. I'd give anything for a normal life where I don't have all these concerns, hence the plan to pack up my shit and move to New Zealand where I can leave all this crap behind and finally live something akin to a normal, safe, boring life.


 
"It's okay to peddle lies and falsehoods because, gosh, life is just hard." Huh, I must have missed that lesson in class. Silly me.



> As for me saying I'm a genius, I actually am. Tested and proven. I see no reason not to be proud of that, so frankly you can blow it out your ass.


 
Ha ha, oh man, you're... serious? Oh. Oh._ Oh_....

I don't know, I have a hard time buying this. I'm sorry, but someone who a) thinks they can spin this crap and not get called on it and b) whines about their financial hardships while continuing to spend money on video games (including a 3DS handheld that, apparently, costs thousands) hardly strikes me as genius material.



Blaze163 said:


> FUCK YOU.


 
Well, looks like someone's mad - and oh so mature to boot!


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> As for me saying I'm a genius, I actually am. Tested and proven. I see no reason not to be proud of that, so frankly you can blow it out your ass.


Sorry to interject, but that statement right there shows a clear indication that you are in fact not a genius. It's certainly not definitive so don't act like that's what I'm saying, but studies show that those with high intelligence are generally very humble about it and often try to downplay it, whereas those with lower intelligence tend to think and act as though they are really smart, which is exactly what you are doing. Like i said, this is just what studies show, so there's no need to whine about how you're clearly just different from the norm.

PS: You probably shouldn't have eaten that meat feast pizza with blue cheese if you just got through heart surgery, that's a huge no-no . Oh but I forgot, you probably have some sort of super heart or some other bullshit you're going to pull out of your ass to explain why it's totally cool for you to eat foods high in fat and cholesterol right after heart surgery.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Were you _blazed_ when you wrote this?



I don't know if he was, but I was. Definitely.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 11, 2013)

I was avoiding this thread because I couldn't stand the thought of everyone fawning over the story. Then I actually took time to read the replies...
Sorry man I genuinely want to believe you are the superhero you claim to be, but it's just too much. At first a person thinks "wow that's pretty cool"
then they think "huh, interesting..."
then they think "okay this guy is full of shit"
Anything else I have to say was covered by Punhars and Guildy pretty much.

To your credit, I genuinely think you should pursue a career as an author of some sort. Real or not, your stories do tend to speak out. I could see you writing a successful book if you put your mind to it, and made it a fiction book.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

You know what? I don't have time for this. I find it really quite depressing that you all assume the worst in everyone. But here's the answers to a few of the more retarded points.

- I was fortunate enough to come across the attack on Amelia because she was coming to meet me. She was leaving the cinema, I was leaving my brother's which is close by. We'd arranged to meet up and go for a drink. She was set upon by a group of drunken idiots who...well, you get the idea. I heard her screaming for help and did my best to fight them off. I'm not some sort of super warrior but I was full of rage so I did ok. I bought her enough time to break free and run for help. The lead guy lost it when she got away and in a moment of drunken stupidity whipped out his knife and stabbed me in the chest. Because she'd escaped and called the police and ambulance already, I just barely made it to the hospital in time. My heart stopped for a minute or so each time, thankfully the doctors here managed to revive me. Happy now? Or is it totally unbelievable simply because you saw it in the papers and thought 'this couldn't possibly happen to anyone else'? I've lived with the damage to my heart ever since and she's lived with the nightmare of what she went through so DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE MAKE THIS SOME SICK POWER PLAY. The fact you sank that low disgusts me. As for the 'burden of proof', I'm hardly likely to scan in my fucking medical records to appease some internet jackass who thinks he's important enough tobe making demands and act like a fucking private eye because he has literally nothing better to do.

- Amelia is kept up to date with what happened to her attacker because it's relevant to any charges she might end up facing. You have a problem, take it up with her. She's not in any mood to be giving me details right now.

- You clearly don't bother to get your facts right as I never said my 3DS cost thousands. The valuable one I won in a Club Nintendo competition. It was selling for thousands on eBay when they first showed up, that's no longer the case but you can still get a couple of hundred quid for them. My actual active 3DS is an aqua blue launch model I saved up for months for when it first launched and I had a steady job. So I don't know where you get your ideas about my finacial situation. Do your research next time.

- I've done plenty of IQ tests over the years and every one of them has said I have a genius level IQ. I'm proud of it because it allowed me to counter the worst effects of the constant moving about as a kid and get through my exams with decent grades. So I' m not exactly humble about it. I'm not compelled by some religious rules to be humble before everyone. I'm proud of my achievements and couldn't give a flying fuck what 'studies' say. As for the pizza, it's an extremely rare treat I allowed myself for doing well. Eating a fairly small pizza with a tiny bit of extra cheese won't kill me. I get plenty of exercise to counter the worst of it anyway.

Also, I am writing a story, for those that expressed an interest. It's basically my autobiography. I actually started writing it years ago because a friend of mine who didn't know me in my very early years wanted to know what it was like for me growing up. One thing led to another and the project just kinda blossomed from there, really.

Anyway, I'm leaving this now as while I would like to continue debating this with you all, I refuse to converse with people like Gahars who will sink to such lows. You're an affront to every good thing that human beings are capable of and should be bloody ashamed of yourself. To take the pain and suffering of someone who lived through one of the worst things a human being can possibly experience and use it in an attempt to make yourself look good on a website...you truly sicken me.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 11, 2013)

If it's true just post the documents and laugh in their faces, and if you don't well then it's blatantly obvious you're lying and they can laugh in your face.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> You know what? I don't have time for this. I find it really quite depressing that you all assume the worst in everyone. But here's the answers to a few of the more retarded points.
> 
> - I was fortunate enough to come across the attack on Amelia because she was coming to meet me. She was leaving the cinema, I was leaving my brother's which is close by. We'd arranged to meet up and go for a drink. She was set upon by a group of drunken idiots who...well, you get the idea. I heard her screaming for help and did my best to fight them off. I'm not some sort of super warrior but I was full of rage so I did ok. I bought her enough time to break free and run for help. The lead guy lost it when she got away and in a moment of drunken stupidity whipped out his knife and stabbed me in the chest. Because she'd escaped and called the police and ambulance already, I just barely made it to the hospital in time. My heart stopped for a minute or so each time, thankfully the doctors here managed to revive me. Happy now? Or is it totally unbelievable simply because you saw it in the papers and thought 'this couldn't possibly happen to anyone else'? I've lived with the damage to my heart ever since and she's lived with the nightmare of what she went through so DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE MAKE THIS SOME SICK POWER PLAY. The fact you sank that low disgusts me. As for the 'burden of proof', I'm hardly likely to scan in my fucking medical records to appease some internet jackass who thinks he's important enough tobe making demands and act like a fucking private eye because he has literally nothing better to do.
> 
> ...


 
Baspingo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure a scar would suffice.

EDIT: Zimbabwe.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 11, 2013)

> My heart was damaged when I was stabbed _years_ ago.


 


Blaze163 said:


> - Amelia is kept up to date with what happened to her attacker because it's relevant to any charges she might end up facing. You have a problem, take it up with her. She's not in any mood to be giving me details right now.


 
But I thought you said that attack happened day before yesterday night... So how did she get the medical details of her attacker? How do either of you know he had a broken wrist, cracked ribs, a broken nose hanging like a snot dribble, and a tap-dance lesson done on his throat? Doctors in Japan don't really just give that info away with ease.... 



> My best friend is in Tokyo *at the moment* on a business trip. She was coming back to her hotel last night and some douche tried to molest her. Thankfully she's well trained so he got the shock of his life. Grabbed her ass and she whirled around and battered the fuck out of him, took him totally off guard. He's now in hospital with his wrist broken, his ribs cracked, his nose barely hanging on to what remains of his face, and her boot marks on his throat.


 
EDIT: Don't really care to see a scar of the stab wound, I'm just confused by the story. It doesn't really make sense and rape, stabbings, sexual assaults, none of it is something that should be lied about. Many people go through that each day, so it's not exactly amusing if it is a lie. The way you tell the story makes it come off as a lie. We don't know what really happened, we can only assume. And I assume it's a sack of nonsense by the way it sounds.

Alas, you have nothing to prove to us. But if you want to inspire others, start with the truth.


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it concerning the thing that really pissed me off was the remark about IQ tests? Measuring someone's intelligence with IQ tests is like measuring someone's digestion by how big their turd is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> But I thought you said that attack happened day before yesterday night... So how did she get the medical details of her attacker? How do either of you know he had a broken wrist, cracked ribs, a broken nose hanging like a snot dribble, and a tap-dance lesson done on his throat? Doctors in Japan don't really just give that info away with ease....


 
God I feel like I'm watching Prometheus here.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze, I was just going to tell you what Guild suggested. A stab wound is clearly identifiable. I have seen about ~15 face to face, so to speak, and could identify a stab wound from a gash or surgery scar quite easily. Post a picture with your face and chest in it, and soon, so no one says you used Adobe PhotoShop. If you have hair on your chest this would make identification much tougher; just a heads up. I'm not taking sides, and can see the debate from both sides, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to post the picture.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2013)

Trying to back up the stories with more stories doesn't help your case Blaze.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright, I suppose a more in depth response is in order...

1) Power play? There's "power" at stake here?

And believe me, I'd be happy to be proven wrong - I don't go looking for the worst in people. Unfortunately, this is the internet, where bullshit comes to roost. Skepticism becomes instinct - especially for a story as long winded and outlandish as yours.

Now, if you can prove what you're saying, excellent. We can settle this misunderstanding once and for all. If not, though, we have to assume the worst. As someone who's no doubt used the internet for an extensive amount of time, I'm sure you could understand that.

2) PG had a legitimate question (one you seemed to have sidestepped, I might add). That tone (and really, your tone in most of these recent posts) is unnecessary, and certainly not helping the discussion along.

3) As for the 3DS, ah, sorry, my mistake. Still, I assure you, the rest is accurate. To use the first incident that comes to mind, you were complaining about your inability to afford bus tickets. When other members offered advice about prioritizing your budget, you lashed out - kind of like you are now. (Side note, that isn't a healthy response to criticism.)

4) I've found that the more someone has to mention they're a genius, the less impressive their intellect actually is. Genius should be self-evident; you shouldn't need to tell people about it.

5) Just be careful with "fluffed up" autobiographies and memoirs - some people have had to learn the hard way.

6) And yeah, the "I'd like to prove my claims, but I won't" bit doesn't really inspire any more confidence. I appreciate being singled out, though - I sure enjoy feeling like a special little snowflake, even if it's just for a little while. I'm sure you can relate.

Lastly, Blaze, some friendly advice. When people ask questions and prod at the holes in your story, reacting with rage does you no good. It certainly doesn't make them seem any more legitimate; really, it has the opposite effect. Not to mention, it doesn't really reflect well on you, either. If you keep calm, reasonable, and civil, so can the discussion.


----------



## Devin (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what's going on here, but I'm pretty sure it's not going to end well. Blaze has been a pretty cool member, with some drama yes. Doesn't have to prove a single thing to Guild nor his posse. If you don't believe him don't, if you do great. Life goes on people. Blaze has written a bunch of blogs before, and I don't believe he's writing them for attention. I mean who would write all that just for attention. He has a story to tell, and it's up to you to listen or not. If we ever get a blog section back (You know, the things these are supposed to go to.) Maybe you all wouldn't have gone on a personal vendetta to harass Blaze.

tl;dr He has nothing to prove to anyone, and quite being pricks. (Well there's more but that pretty much sums it up.)

EDIT: Time to read this thread in it's entirety.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze, you do go on about you being a hero etc almost everytime you come on gbatemp. It gets boring after a while.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2013)

I came into the thread believing him fully Devin, but after reading his responses and his side stepping around all the important questions, it leaves one suspicious.
Sure he doesn't have to prove himself to us.
But he doesn't deserve any sympathy if he cant back up the claims he wants to tell everyone about.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2013)

Really guys? Really? For as long as I have been visiting GBAtemp, Blaze has always had a story to tell. Good, bad, ugly, he never ever blogged to get pity. Nor do I expect everything he posts to be absolute truth. But for fuck's sake people, get off his back. I'd hate to have to lose the little respect I have left for some members here. Jeez, if you don't believe him then tough crackers. He has no reason to explain or prove himself to a bunch of misfit goof-offs on GBAtemp. It's that simple. Now, if you guys have more shitting to do, do it elsewhere. I speak for myself and a few others who enjoy his escapades that we don't appreciate thread derailment and general douchebagery here. In short get the fuck out and go shit on Valwin or something.

*A/N: Please let the new blog function have an option to prevent certain members from reading and/or posting in your blogs.


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Really guys? Really? For as long as I have been visiting GBAtemp, Blaze has always had a story to tell. Good, bad, ugly, he never ever blogged to get pity. Nor do I expect everything he posts to be absolute truth. But for fuck's sake people, get off his back. I'd hate to have to lose the little respect I have left for some members here. Jeez, if you don't believe him then tough crackers. He has no reason to explain or prove himself to a bunch of misfit goof-offs on GBAtemp. It's that simple. Now, if you guys have more shitting to do, do it elsewhere. I speak for myself and a few others who enjoy his escapades that we don't appreciate thread derailment and general douchebagery here. In short get the fuck out and go shit on Valwin or something.
> 
> *A/N: Please let the new blog function have an option to prevent certain members from reading and/or posting in your blogs.


 
My first thought reading this was:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 11, 2013)

What's with the massively butthurt responses? 

This community calls people out on their bullshit all the time. How is this any different?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Look, if he told a fantastically outrageous and dubious story then I wouldn't have cared. I've seen that shit all the time, I'd probably just silently whisper behind his back like I normally do. It was the plain outright delusions of grandeur and ego that made me realize that made this worth my time and effort.

The repeating claims of "I'm a proven genius" while skirting around the facts and questions made this sound fake. And quite honestly, if it is fake (which I am currently believing), to use such topics to gain pity or to boost your own ego is quite honestly sickening.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Look, if he told a fantastically outrageous and dubious story then I wouldn't have cared. I've seen that shit all the time, I'd probably just silently whisper behind his back like I normally do. It was the plain outright delusions of grandeur and ego that made me realize that made this worth my time and effort.
> 
> The repeating claims of "I'm a proven genius" while skirting around the facts and questions made this sound fake. And quite honestly, if it is fake (which I am currently believing), to use such topics to gain pity or to boost your own ego is quite honestly sickening.


I don't think you understand the function of a blog Guild. Which we currently have none. Now, ye of little faith can just move along since he obviously doesn't care about proving shit to you. If this were his blog he could just get rid of every dumb post altogether. Oh, and I'm not butt hurt. I'm defending Blaze since all of the sudden his posts are now super controversial and stuff. He has yet to ask a single one of you for pity and frankly the responses are sickening.

EDIT: Oh, and Hyro, it's not that I have a problem with the community calling people out, it's the fact that his integrity hasn't been called into question until now. No one has said shit about stuff like this. Maybe saying he should stop whining (he promptly told those people to fuck off too), but calling him a liar never came up until now.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 11, 2013)

tldr


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I don't think you understand the function of a blog Guild. Which we currently have none. Now, ye of little faith can just move along since he obviously doesn't care about proving shit to you. If this were his blog he could just get rid of every dumb post altogether. Oh, and I'm not butt hurt. I'm defending Blaze since all of the sudden his posts are now super controversial and stuff. He has yet to ask a single one of you for pity and frankly the responses are sickening.


 
You completely skimmed over the point of my post and why I am putting his "blog" into question and then just calling my posts "dumb" and telling me I should "move along".


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 11, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I came into the thread believing him fully Devin, but after reading his responses and his side stepping around all the important questions, it leaves one suspicious.


Same. Back to the games section.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 11, 2013)

I just don't believe he could make this shit up.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Some lies  to get attention and an unjust attack on Gahars.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2013)

I've read a lot of the stuff that Blaze has posted, now whether or not they are true, what he posts is pretty interesting to read.

Now, if Blaze is indeed just writing this just for attention, then what's the point of posting "He's a liar. He made this up!" It's not like goes on every thread saying, "I'm awesome, I've survived death a bunch of times!" He made his own thread to talk about it, and write to people interested. Some of you are just flat-out being jerks.

If Blaze IS telling the truth, and you all need proof, and he does indeed post some, then I hope you all feel ashamed.
Either way, I don't see the need to be so hateful here.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with Devin and a couple other people that have posted here.
Blaze told a story. You are free to believe whether it was part of his life or not.
I can see the argument from both sides.
Blaze is getting ticked off at everyone who is bashing his story, especially since Gahars' first posts could have been seen as disrespectful.
If he posted how he is now; pointing out the flaws in Blaze's story then fine.
Since Blaze is so pissed at everyone for bashing his story it makes sense that he would miss a couple things people have asked.
Emotions tend to cloud a lot of things when they are rising.
I still believe there could be some legitimacy to this story.
Although I won't say I believe it 100% as the criticism brought up is very valid.


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 11, 2013)

Chary said:


> Either way, I don't see the need to be so hateful here.


Defo.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Sterling obviously doesn't notice Guild has more Posts than he does and is right by default.

I'm not gonna outright say that I don't believe this. If it's all true, even if it's partially true, good luck to you, man. You'll need it. But I'm pretty skeptical of the truth behind the story.

Also, iq test is about as good a good measure of knowledge intelligence as ghz is of cpu power. What I'm saying is you can read a thousand page novel with no problem, but that doesn't mean you're going to understand what it's actually saying.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You completely skimmed over the point of my post and why I am putting his "blog" into question and then just calling my posts "dumb" and telling me I should "move along".


Correct. Your post is dumb and you should feel dumb. Now, it's up to you believe the story or not. Calling someone a liar because he doesn't want to prove something to a teenager over the internet is dumb. What is he going to do? Post personal health information? Court documents? An animated VLog on youtube? No, I think it's unreasonable to ask for the proof this story would need. In short, check yourself before calling someone else's integrity into question. Blaze has been consistent in his story over the years, he hasn't changed it. If someone is going to blog about their life for three different years on the same site and lie the whole time, you wouldn't expect his level of consistency. So please, go shit on Valwin or something. You'll get a more satisfactory response I'm sure.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 12, 2013)

So, the idea here is that some people think Blaze is pulling our collective legs and they, uh... feel like shining beacons of 'truth, integrity and the American way', and... ohwait, no, that's Superman... Actually, it just looks like they wanna trollbang him [if that term ever gathers any traction, I claim copyright ] or something without any real evidence.

First things first... I don't think a member who only got on the site nearly 3 years after Blaze should be judging him this severely, because frankly, I don't think he knows three things about Blaze to begin with, nor has he had the time to learn anything about Blaze, and as far as I know, they haven't exactly been communicating either.

To borrow his line, a judgment call made out of the blue, about someone you can't justifiably say you know, just seems... [sarcasm]legit.[/sarcasm] Of course, I'd also concede that I can't justifiably say I know him any better, but I do have a grasp of how stories [real or fictional] go.

As for Blaze's song story... Well, suffice to say, I like a good yarn, regardless of it being truth or fiction. If Blaze says it's truth, then so be it.

Now, as to the allegations... To be fair, I struggle to think how anyone can write a consistent story that is believably unbelievable [or almost logically BS, to translate]. Surely, if one wanted to tell a yarn of nothing but BS, he'd make a more 'legit' sounding story.

Also, since all the people on the prosecution side, so to speak, seem to be taking the 'because I FEEL/THINK it is, therefore it SHOULD be' line of thinking popular with snotty 7 year-old kids... The last time I read Blaze's blog was before my internet broke down. When I got back, blogs were gone, so between then [July] and the start of this thread [December], I had no fragging clue what he'd written. So far, the story, tone, themes, etc are the same. Elements and such share the same linearity. He's never called out anyone or made it seem like he thinks he's better than any of the people who read his blog posts.

Also, to close... Frankly, I think it is disgusting how people here so easily fall in line with people who just criticize others. In any civilized setting, there is such a thing called 'burden of proof', and in all cases [except, apparently Japan, where the law seems to be guilty until proven innocent; if ace attorney is to be believed], the people pointing the accusing finger have to come out with plausible, concrete proof.

I'd like to ask the proponents of the "Blaze's blog is a sack of dung" theory... Where is your proof? How come all I've seen is groundless supposition? Are your posts worth more than the aforementioned 'I FEEL/THINK it is, therefore it SHOULD be' thinking?



PS

@Blaze

Hey, man. Whatever happened to your dog, btw? Ever got him/her [I've forgotten the specific gender] back? If not, planning to get/adopt a new one when you move?


----------

